# Thanksgiving Day Redfish Smackdown.



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Were not cooking Thanksgiving dinner until tomorrow due to some peoples work schedule, so I was gonna make a big pot of gumbo today. I had everything I needed except of 1 ingredient, a nice fresh fat redfish.
We got down to the beach around 10am, just planing to fish long enough to catch 1 slot red, but that didn't happen. As soon as I got the rods out they went off, bull reds one after another. It took a hour before we got the first slot red, then we were catching them one after another. As fast as I could get the rods baited up and casted out, my fiancÃ© and her son were reeling in fish. They both got their limits of slot reds, and I don't know how many bulls. By 1pm we had to go so I could get my gumbo made, but it was a great few hours on the water.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

..


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Mother and son moment


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

That's a mess o' fish. Nice day at the beach.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

This is what all the work was for.
Make the stock.
Make the roux.
SautÃ© the vegies.
Add the stock.
Add the roux.
Add fish, shrimp, crab, crawfish, and oysters.
Eat until you explode.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

The sad part is I only got to reel in one fish today, and that was 5 minuets ago.
Maybe I'll learn to catch real fish one day.


----------



## bobber (May 12, 2005)

*Epic*

Nice fish and gumbo


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Great report Sharkum! Sounds like a great day with the family and that gumbo looks delicious!


----------



## deckid (Jul 25, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving sharkchum, hope you all have a great dinner tomorrow because it looks like tonight gumbo was the bomb. Thanks for the post, keep um coming. PS; save me a bowl of that gumbo..


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I forgot to add, We were fishing in the second gut during the falling tide using cut mullet and half crab. I usually try to post details in my reports, but I got so excited I forgot.
If anyone wants to learn how to catch fish like this from the surf, I have detailed posts in the surf fishing forum covering everything you need to know,from gear selection, preparing baits, bait placement, reading the water, ect.


----------



## LarryG (Aug 12, 2005)

Was this Sargent Beach?


----------



## dirtdobber (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice report and some nice looking gumbo.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

LarryG said:


> Was this Sargent Beach?


Yessir! The cut is on fire!


----------



## bonkers (Mar 2, 2016)

Some great pictures! Thanks for sharing! Well done on some big reds!


----------



## Saltalohic (Jul 20, 2017)

Thanks for this post. Keeps me motivated and thank you for helping us the other day


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

....a Thanksgiving to remember for sure.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Awesome John...My crew is having fresh fried redfish for dinner tonight!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Sweet Catch! Great fish Logan!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

LarryG said:


> Was this Sargent Beach?


Yes


----------

